# Where to buy Drylok in Canada?



## Benice (Jan 6, 2010)

Any one know which stores carry Drylok in Canada... I checked HomeDepo, Rona and Canadian Tire with no luck.. Any help would be appreciated!

thanks


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Look for something similar, ask an "associate" to help you find a product to waterproof masonry. If he shows you a product, read it and make sure it is Latex based, additionally read to see if it says anything about being safe for pond use or something like that. Hopefully that helps!


----------



## kitana8 (Jan 20, 2010)

I found it in a Rona, but they were almost hidden in between deck staining and cement.


----------



## Benice (Jan 6, 2010)

Good to know. I'll have to go look in person. I only did a search on their websites.


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

I bought mine at Home Hardware.

If the store does not stock it, they can bring it in from the warehouse.


----------



## Benice (Jan 6, 2010)

Yup, I called home hardware and was able to order a can. Thanks for the help fellaz!


----------

